# Best Autoloader



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Best Autoloader*​
Remington 750 Woodsmaster412.50%Browning BAR Shorttrac13.13%Winchester Super X412.50%Remigton 74001237.50%Browning BAR Safari1031.25%Browning Bar Longtrac13.13%


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What is the best new autoloader rifle on the market right now.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Take a wild guess what I voted for!?

:beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The thing is all BAR's are mostly the same...theres just the little things like weight, how long it is, and a few small things is the butt. I was just in Scheels in Bismark and they had one short treck the rest were long trecks and Safaris...in short safaris are more common then the others in the stors I have been to. But the short treck would be nicer to lugg around out in the feild. I have a safari so thats what I voted 4.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

It's not listed....

M1 Garand or M14.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Its not listed

M-16 A1 and A2 Rifle!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Not many people out there would go hutning with a M14, M16, M1 grand etc. I assumed that the question was about deer guns. But in that case how about the ruger mini 14?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> how about the ruger mini 14


Another great rifle

But if we are adding to the list how about the Ruger Deerfield Carbine in .44 Mag?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Invector said:


> Not many people out there would go hutning with a M14, M16, M1 grand etc. I assumed that the question was about deer guns. But in that case how about the ruger mini 14?


The M1 garand is a .30-06 and if my preferred deer rifle right behind my M14 which is a .308.

The M16/AR-15 platform is an excellent varmint gun.

Even more so than the Mini-14.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Those are all fine firearms, but my choice would be the Benelli R1. It is a very well built rifle that uses the same Inertia system as there shotguns.

Just my opinion

Gunny


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the new ones so didn't vote. I have a Winchester 100 in 308. I wish replacement magazines weren't so expensive. (No, I didn't lose it, I just wish I could carry an extra.) I have always dreamed of a Garand rebarreled in 35 Whelen.  Several Benelli's have caught my eye. (They scared off my wallet, though.)


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Remington model 81 WOODSMASTER in 300 savage.

ECV chapter 58, WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN?!?!?!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

I picked up one of those new 750 Woodsmasters a month or so ago in .30-06 and so far have put about 300 rounds through it. I coupled that with my Sightron IR and I am extremely happy so far. I like the feel of the rifle and after getting it sighted in I am consistently shooting 1 1/4" groups. And that's the same as with my Winchester Model 70. But that's about as good as I am at the range -- I have a feeling that a really good shot would be able to consistently get groups of < 1". (I know, because my Dad can get <1" with my Winchester, but he's a better shot than me at the range. I guess that's what 30 yrs. in the National Guard and more years than that as a hunter will do for you.)

I have used a range of bullets in different grains from a variety of manufacturers and have not had any problems with proper ejection. This gun is supposed to have an improved gas operating system over the 7400; I don't know much about that, but I do know that it works the way it is supposed to. Of course, I know this is the middle of the summer and I haven't yet used it when it is wet or when it is 10 below, and that will be the real test. It's very easy to take apart and clean, and that's important for a semi-auto.

It has the standard really heavy, somewhat creepy Remington trigger, and it isn't self-adjustable (unless you are good at stuff like this), but I am going to take it to a gunsmith here in town to have it adjusted to four pounds. That's the only criticism I have for this rifle, but that's pretty much the same criticism I have for every Remington rifle I have ever owned.

Another good thing -- it uses the same magazine as the 7400s, and those are easy to find at reasonable prices.


----------



## trkyhntr21 (Jul 20, 2006)

Have to go with the remington model 4 in 270 winchester. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ya don't have the FAL listed.  A new one from DSA would top my list, and be more accurate than many of the "name brand" autos listed.

:sniper:


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> Take a wild guess what I voted for!?
> 
> :beer:


BAR?? jk


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400 wrote:
> Take a wild guess what I voted for!?
> 
> BAR?? jk


 uke:


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I purchased a Browning BAR Safari in .308 and so far took 2 Southern Whitetails with it this year. The gun works flawlessly, and is one fine shooter.
I am a little late on the poll, but will still tell you my vote is for the Browningt BAR Safari.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i can't belive that you don't have the 10/22 in there. thats the gratest autoloader ever made. even tho it's 22 it's still a rifle


----------

